# Lighting for 85 Gallon



## 83mulligan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, 

I have already returned the 55 gallon combo kit I bought my family for Christmas. I have decided to go forward with plans for a diy stand, hood and lighting. I found an 85 gallon tank that fits the stand dimensions I have already started. I have purchased a 2x55 bright kit from ah supply and a milwaukee pressurized co2 system and reglulator. I plan to build the 2 x 55 bright kit into the hood along with two NO 40 watt bulbs that I aready have. This will give me a total wattage of 190. 

The question I have is about wpg. When I consider wpg for my design, now and future, should I base it off of the 18x48 footprint (same as a 75 gallon) or should I calculate it based on the true 85 gallons?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You should base it on the actual 85 gallons as it is taller than the 75 so you would need more light to reach the bottom. I can't really say how well that will light your tank as I havenever had something that tall, maybe someone else can make sure of that for you HTH


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Dennis

Calculating it for 85 gallons, you are going to have about 2 watts per gallon. I am not sure, but you may have some trouble with the higher light plants. Other than that, the low light plants should do great, especially with C02.


----------



## 83mulligan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks for the advice*

I've returned the two 40 watts and am installing 4 32 watts. I'll use the extra two later if I need them. That will give me 2.8 watts available. Is it really worth it to use mylar over white paint when building the 32 watt reflectors?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

dennis said:


> You should base it on the actual 85 gallons as it is taller than the 75 so you would need more light to reach the bottom. I can't really say how well that will light your tank as I havenever had something that tall, maybe someone else can make sure of that for you HTH


This is not necessarily true, tests have proven light intensity isn't affected until a depth of about 1 meter.

Mylar is better than plain white paint, but I ask why didn't you buy the 4x55w kit in the first place? It will save you more money in the long run.


----------



## 83mulligan (Dec 28, 2004)

*In hindsight*

You are probably right. However, I ordered the 2 x 55 when I had a 55 gallon tank. I've since returned that tank "kit" and bought just a plain 85 gallon tank and pressurized CO2. I aread had the fixture for the 32 watts and am building a hood and stand. I can get by now for just the cost of the t8 bulbs. I've already spent a good chunk of money on something I've never done before. I think I'll see if I enjoy it first. By the way, I completely agree with you on the depth issue. Still, no one has answered whether the lights should be sized for effective gallons of water or the tanks listed size. There is a dramatic difference in wpg.

Thanks,


----------



## carpediem212 (Nov 15, 2004)

You also have to consider a good reflector, like one from AH Supply. They sell excellent reflectors and light setups for DIY. The enclosures don't even need a fan! I use it in my tank and I got my pearl grass to crawl with it.
Check them out : http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello mulligan i have a 75 gallon tank.I went out and bought the Coralife compact fluorescent with the moonlighting.its giving me 260 watts for my 75 a little more than 3watts a gallon.So i think it would be perfect for your setup.One thing i had the change was the actinic lights to 2 65watt 6700 from coralife.The price was good and im happy with the moonlights gives a nice look at night.


----------

